# Parts! Parts!



## Dennis (Feb 25, 2008)

I thought I would let all of you know about some scooter parts I found at All Electronics. I mean a jackpot!

Here ya go: 
*
650 watt motor:
*
http://www.allelectronics.com/make-a-store/item/DCM-2465/24VDC-650W-MOTOR-11T-SPROCKET/1.html

*600 watt motor:*

http://www.allelectronics.com/make-a-store/item/DCM-160/24VDC-600W-MOTOR-15T-W/CLUTCH/1.html

*450 watt motor:*

http://www.allelectronics.com/make-a-store/item/DCM-1503/24VDC-450W-MOTOR-CLUTCH-15T-SPROCKET/1.html

*350 watt motor:*

http://www.allelectronics.com/make-a-store/item/DCM-1352/24VDC-350W-MOTOR-11-TOOTH-12-WIRE/1.html

They have more, but I do not think anyone would bother going below 350 watts for a bicycle. At least I would not.

*They also have the controller:*

http://www.allelectronics.com/make-a-store/item/MSP-150/24-VDC-40-A-MOTOR-SPEED-CONTROL/1.html

I highly doubt that it requires a 50K pot. I bet it is a 5K pot. Just an error they made.


----------

